# Verde Prism



## oxoxo (12. Juli 2008)

ich verstehe nicht wieso man eine Thread schliesst wo jemand nach einem BMX fragt. 
Ich habe ein Verde Prism bereits getestet und es hat mich in der Preisklasse sehr überzeugt. Das Verde Method und Prsim sind baugleich, nur hat das Prism noch einen Rotor.
Beide Bikes sind für den Preis sehr sehr leicht. knapp über 11kg. Das liegt wohl am Rahmen und Gabel. Weiter sind es einen guten Vorbau mit Einklemmsystem. Der Lenker ist ca. 8". Der Sattel ist bereits ein Pivotal Sattel, gleich etwa wie der Macneil Capital. Die Stütze ist eine einfache nochj zu lange Pivotal Stütze, die man kürzen kann. Duo Homan Griffe habe ich auch das erste mal an einem komplettbike gehabt. Es hat sehr gute Bereifung. vorn ca. 2.25, hinten 1.,95 ähnlich Flybikes Reifen. Schlanke Kurbel und Light Kettenblatt. Halflink Kette, like KHE Basic. 
Einzig die Pedalen waren mir zu billig. Und es hat in der Gabel eine Aheadkralle, kein Gewinde. Deshalb wird es schwer eine Vorderbremse zu montieren durch die Gabel. Aber da das fast neimand braucht ist dies zu vernachlässigen. Abhilfe würde ein Dirtcap, schaffen. 
Kann das Verde Bike nur empfehlen.


----------



## RISE (12. Juli 2008)

Ja, dann schreib dem Fragenden das doch per PM anstatt schon wieder einen Thread aufzumachen. Es gibt doch eindeutig auch ein Thema, wo es um Räder für Einsteiger geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

